
Apple Surveying iPhone Developers’ Happiness With The App Store - alexandros
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/08/apple-app-store-survey/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
drewcrawford
I think I laid out a pretty convincing case in my comments in the survey for
how the app store brokenness has affected me personally.

Summary: I've experienced two GV-scenarios, where a legitimate app was
rejected not because of crashes, private APIs, content, but because Apple
didn't want it in the store. As a one-man shop, I can't afford to sink time in
to projects like that, and as a result, I've stopped developing for myself (I
still do some contract work).

Apple's communication to me has been totally abysmal. Once they've rejected an
app simply refusing to tell me why (I even have a phone #-- I guess somebody
told them not to answer my calls). Another time they've given me a factually
false reason (describing my app as doing something that it doesn't actually
do).

I have absolutely zero confidence in app review. If it's easier for Google to
rewrite GV in HTML5 than to navigate app review, how is a one-man shop
supposed to do it? Clearly Apple is using the app store as a hardball
negotiating tactic, not as a real sales channel. And I have no desire to get
caught in the crossfire.

